# Albemarle Sound for tarpon



## flyfisherman (Jul 22, 2008)

does anyone have tips on tarpon fishing in the albermarle sound or even know if they come up in there because sonethingHUGE
jumped out and it wasnt a dolphin.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

There are a couple of guys that catch them near Oriental and Point of the Marsh. I released one about 100lbs with Rick Caton, what a blast. We found structure, set up the chum pot and fished 30 lb. spinning outfits. They were rigged with 50 lb mono leaders and 9/0 hooks, open bail with a wire to hold the line and fished on the bottom. For bait we use half a Spot. The whole setup reminded me of Cobia fishing. It's all pretty boring until you catch one. Good luck if you try for the things, they are stout fighters.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

I lived in Elizabeth City for 14 years and fished the Albemarle sound alot but never once heard of any tarpon in there.


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

they get in there but i have only heard of then in nets, if you are fly fishing forget it, works in the keys but not here. go talk to a net fisherman and if he will tell you where to look but he probly wont, manns harbor will be a good place to start.


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

Check this one out! http://www.ncwaterman.com/
Most of the tarpon are down in the Pamlico Sound and River.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I've done a little research on that Tarpon fishery and what my books tell me is that some of the biggest Tarpon come from the sound. I know they love spot. Put some out on a fishfinder on the bottom along with one freelined and croaker or any other cutbait or live fish from the area. Fish top and bottom. I've also heard they slay em in some of the more southerly rivers dumping out of there. I want to say one is called the News river. Its spelled Nuess or something odd like that if memory serves me correct but pronounced news. Just remember when he skys out of the water to do as they say, "Bow to the King" and drop that rod tip to try your best to not have him throw the hook. Good Luck if you go. 

Ben


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Brooksobx said:


> Check this one out! http://www.ncwaterman.com/
> Most of the tarpon are down in the Pamlico Sound and River.



Uh oh Jesse! Got someone chasing you! 

Jesse - you caught any more tarpon since that big boy you grabbed a few years back?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

For those who know how and where they are there and can be caught. I grew up on the Pamlico River in little Washington and we have seen them there fishing for big Flounder in and around the secret spot in the lower reaches and the sound. It's a very well kept secret, I have stood on the bridge and watched them in the chain.


----------

